# Stena Discovery



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Heard on Belfast waterfront today that the "Stena Discovery" now without all Stena markings except upper name board, will move off the H & W fitting out quay, where she has been for many months, on 6th July. Moving to old Stena Ternimal for a few days prior to final departure to South America.
Another Belfast land mark disappears !!

Fergus 62


----------

